# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Actualité canardpc.com > [Journal de bord] Vous l'avez voulu? Vous l'avez eu! Un grand cru dans votre Hors Série!

## Emile Zoulou

Ouf. Depuis le temps où nous travaillons dessus, on doit vous avouer que c'est avec une fierté non dissimulée que l'on vous annonce la sortie en Kiosque du Hors Série Console Canard PC.
 Rangez les fourches et éteignez les buchers: Il s'agit d'un Hors Série, et aucunement d'un Canard Console n°1 régulier. C'est le regard porté par des joueurs PC sur le monde actuel de la console que nous livrons ici. Voyez-le comme un guide d'achat pour les PC-istes curieux qui hésitent à diversifier leur expérience de jeu.
 Voyons voir ce sommaire:

Une présentation des consoles, par ce qu'il faut bien commencer par quelque chose. Et autant que ce soit par le début.L'étude technique du Hardware des consoles actuelles.Un petit tour par les services en ligne proposés par les différents acteurs du marché. (J'adore cette expression, on se croirait dans une page publirédactionnelle de Direct Soir.)Une sélection de différents périphériques console, qu'ils soient utiles, inutiles ou complètement débiles.La ludothèque idéale, triée par type de jeu, par ce qu'on a tous nos genres de prédilection.Les jeux à venir, et ceux à venir mais sortis avant le bouclage. Ouais, on aurait du appeler ça les jeux déjà venus...Un dossier Retrogaming pour remettre sur roues votre vielle NES ou votre vielle Megadrive.Des jeux stupides. 
 Voilà, maintenant courrez l'acheter, et que les abonnés ne viennent pas dire qu'ils ne l'ont pas reçu: C'est normal, c'est un Hors Série.

Voir la news (1 image, 0 vidéo )

----------


## Logan

Haaaa ! Drapeau breton !!!

Ha oui merde, j'ai une PS3  ::P: h34r:

Et sympa le titre de la news. La référence est chiadée  ::rolleyes::

----------


## AlaRach

Un canard console... 
voilà bien un concept valeur sûr en phase avec les attente du casual gaming.

pt1 elle pete cette phrase. essayez là lors d'un d'un meeting breifing brainstorming marketing vous allez voir vos collegues vont pas vous reconnaitre.

----------


## Emile Zoulou

Trop gros. Passera jamais.

----------


## Scorbut

Je trouve ça naze l'argument marketing du "5€ seulement" :-/

----------


## Arthur Rabot

Et ?

----------


## -Cornelius-

Fake, c'est trop moche pour etre vrai !  :^_^:

----------


## Scorbut

Bah on s'en fout que ce soit "seulement" 5€, c'est pas ça qui fera la différence si les gens achètent ou non.

Et puis ça fait penser aux collections "Hachette".

----------


## Pluton

Niark niark niark, 5€, les consoleux en ont pas marre de payer toujours plus cher que les joueurs sur PC ?  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Guest

> Niark niark niark, 5€, les consoleux en ont pas marre de payer toujours plus cher que les joueurs sur PC ?


Ouais en plus y a plus de pages, hahaha les pigeons qui lisent plus hé !

----------


## Arthur Rabot

> Bah on s'en fout que ce soit "seulement" 5€, c'est pas ça qui fera la différence si les gens achètent ou non.


Je crois que tu sous-estimes la toute puissance du marketing. Regarde les nouveaux magazines ou, justement, les collections à la Atlas et leurs prix de lancement : nombreux sont les pigeons qui tombent dans le panneau, moi le premier  :B):

----------


## Monsieur Chat

Hra merde, notre belle étude de marché multi client sectorielle à 100 000 € tombe à l'eau... Le secteur client casual gaming nous a rodave.

----------


## Augusto Giovanni

La couv' est tellement moche que même à 50 cents je me demande qui va pouvoir acheter ça hormis les canards fanboysés jusqu'à la moelle et détenteurs d'une console de jeu.

----------


## gnak

Bonne nouvelle. Parce que la presse consoles est vraiment désolante de stupidité. On sent bien leur attachement au public de 12-14 ans obnubilé par les mangas et autres débilités. Si CPC arrive à donner un point de vue autre que kikoolol sur le sujet c'est tout bénef.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Moi je n'ai pas de consoles.
Et si je le trouve, je l'achète.
Putain de fanboyisme de mes deux.

Par contre le 5€ "seulement", c'est l'argument de base des 3/4 des produits, ça fait tâche. Genre "on aurait dû vous le vendre plus mais on est gentils regardez, 5€ SEULEMENT". Du coup, je siffle un marsouin et ej range mon parapluie dans la boulangère.

----------


## PurpleSkunk

Ah ah bien joué le titre de la news !

Amateur de Groland, Emile Zoulou ?  ::):

----------


## carbish

C'est Bayonetta sur la couv non? Ok, c'est marqué dessus comme sur ce bon vieux port.

J'espère que je vais le trouver din ch'nord. C'est pas gagné.

----------


## Angelina

Moi j'ai pas de console depuis la NES, mais j'achète juste pour soutenir Oni² et JohnnyBlaguos.

----------


## Sk-flown

50€ "seulement" !!!

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Si ça peut permettre à Oni de renouveller son stock de Carambars, j'en prendrais une douzaine.

----------


## Raphi Le Sobre

Ouais, pour Oni et Johnny, je vais acheter tous ceux présents autour de chez moi !

----------


## Fafox

C'est parfait ça! Moi qui hésite à m'acheter une 360, je m'en vais voir si ça vaut le coup.

Par contre la couv est ultra cheap  ::o: 

J'adore  ::wub::

----------


## johnnyblaguos

Ca fait déjà quelques numéros que vous nous "soutenez" les gars hein ...

----------


## Raphi Le Sobre

> Ca fait déjà quelques numéros que vous nous "soutenez" les gars hein ...


D'un autre côté, ça te permet de nous payer à boire, hein.  ::wub::

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Ca fait déjà quelques numéros que vous nous "soutenez" les gars hein ...


Me semblait aussi qu'il y avait une baisse de qualité générale du mag  ::siffle::

----------


## Guest

> Ca fait déjà quelques numéros que vous nous "soutenez" les gars hein ...


Appelez-moi gorge.

----------


## gkal

Il sort quand en kiosque, j'hésite a m'acheter une console pour noël...

----------


## yaka

D'apres le thread de la dépense du jour, il doit déja etre sorti !

----------


## Septa

Whaaaaaaa... Canard console n1... ::ninja:: 

J'aurais du penser à regarder dans mon relay ce matin.

----------


## NapalmGlop

C'est quand vous voulez que vous ajoutez les HS à l'abonnement, pensez aux expatriés! =P

----------


## XWolverine

D'un autre côté, même si ça n'avait pas été un HS, même pas peur, parce qu'un "Canard Console n°1 régulier", ça n'aurait pas été souvent  :^_^: 
Bon, sinon, z'êtes sûrs de votre étude de marché, là, parce que les consoleux purs et durs, ils ne vont pas l'acheter (sont sensés connaître), les nouveaux consoleux indécis, ils lisent la Redoute et 20 minutes et les PCistes, ben, pas sûr qu'il y en ait tant que ça qui vont passer à la console, si ?

----------


## lordpatou

> .... Du coup, je siffle un marsouin et ej range mon parapluie dans la boulangère.



KAMOULOX


Put... , j'ai gagné , j'ai gagné..... ::):

----------


## JojoLeMerou

> ... et les PCistes, ben, pas sûr qu'il y en ait tant que ça qui vont passer à la console, si ?


Il parait qu'on a le droit d'avoir les deux. Mais chut, c'est un secret.

----------


## LaVaBo

> Appelez-moi gorge.


D'ailleurs, j'espère que tu es connecté en wifi depuis ton trottoir, spa le moment de ralentir si tu veux revoir ton passeport.

----------


## Shapa

> C'est quand vous voulez que vous ajoutez les HS à l'abonnement, pensez aux expatriés! =P


Qu'est ce tu fait a La Haye toi aussi? Si tu trouves un moyen de le faire venir aux Pays-Bas tu me dis hein?!

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Il parait qu'on a le droit d'avoir les deux. 
> Mais chut, c'est un secret.


"Où sont-ils ? Qu'on les pende par devant la mairie!"

----------


## XWolverine

> Il parait qu'on a le droit d'avoir les deux. Mais chut, c'est un secret.


Il parait, oui, mais des PCistes qui vont y passer bientôt, doit pas y en avoir légion, je pense.

----------


## Trebad

En fait, non, on ne l'a pas voulu, mais vu qu'il est là, on va le laisser vivre. Après tout, comme disait le générique d'Arnold et Willy "faut de tout pour faire un monde"... 

Je serai quand même curieux de voir les chiffres de ventes. Je me demande si le public de gamers console (hors les bi-classés) est prêt à souscrire à une presse un peu plus hardcore.

----------


## Guest

> D'ailleurs, j'espère que tu es connecté en wifi depuis ton trottoir, spa le moment de ralentir si tu veux revoir ton passeport.


J'ai jamais eu de passeport  ::cry::

----------


## johnnyblaguos

Je t'offre un passeport pour l'amour.

----------


## Guest

C'est digne de toi.

----------


## Anax

Comme toujours, du kitch au vomitif, vos couvertures cartonnent  :^_^:

----------


## Super_Newbie

Je la trouve pas moche la couverture, loin de là. Et puis les consoleux ne lisent pas CPC alors faut bien les accrocher avec des recettes marketing comme "5 euros seulement" ou "un chevalier du Moyen-Age et son fascicule à l'intérieur".

----------


## Charlot

> Voilà, maintenant courrez l'acheter, et que les abonnés ne viennent pas dire qu'ils ne l'ont pas reçu: C'est normal, c'est un Hors Série.


Je l'ai pas reçu. Et je peux le dire, je suis pas abonné.

----------


## AlaRach

> Il parait, oui, mais des PCistes qui vont y passer bientôt, doit pas y en avoir légion, je pense.


avec l'offre qui viens de démarrer de -40€ sur toute les 360 de Grosoft , ça fait le modele arcade à 139 € ou encore la pro à 199 € . Faut être un sacré integriste (ou pas avoir d'argent à dépenser pour ça) pour pas se l'offrir.

----------


## Euklif

> Je la trouve pas moche la couverture, loin de là.


C'est vrai. Elle est juste vomitive comme l'a signalé un gentil canard.
Fin bon, ça m'interesse tout de même.
Me demande juste quelles générations couvrent la période rétro ^^

----------


## b0b0

J'aime bien les montages.

----------


## zabuza

Espérons pour canard que ça marche  :;): )

----------


## Pirithoos

hummm moche de l'extérieur, bon à l'intérieur ? je prend cet hors série ce soir même !

----------


## Maalak

Ben écoutez, je n'ai pas de consoles mais je pense vraiment me le prendre pour voir un point de vue plus mature sur le marché des consoles, et puis, allez savoir, au prix des X360 actuellement, tout est possible ...
Bon, par contre, le prix est nul, tous les marketeux vous le dirons, il aurait mieux valu faire 4,99 € "seulement", c'est psychologique, les acheteurs n'aiment pas ne pas être pris pour des idiots  ::ninja::

----------


## Super_Newbie

C'est sympa de voir comment les graphistes sont jugés sur des critères constructifs tels que : "c'est vomitif, c'est moche, z'êtes à chier alors changez de métier!". +1 pour le respect du travail d'autrui.

----------


## johnnyblaguos

Je ne suis pas fan de la couv', mais l'intérieur, différent de ce qui se fait pour la version PC a beaucoup de trucs fignolés et sympas, d'autres un peu moins. Fallait bien "tester" des trucs pour en faire quelque chose de différent de canardpc niveau maquettage.

----------


## Emile Zoulou

> Je ne suis pas fan de la couv', mais l'intérieur, différent de ce qui se fait pour la version PC a beaucoup de trucs fignolés et sympas, d'autres un peu moins. Fallait bien "tester" des trucs pour en faire quelque chose de différent de canardpc niveau maquettage.


Si tu crois que j'ai pas vu ta vanne sur la lan...

----------


## johnnyblaguos

> Si tu crois que j'ai pas vu ta vanne sur la lan...


Je ne vois pas de quoi vous parlez monsieur.

----------


## JojoLeMerou

> C'est sympa de voir comment les graphistes sont jugés sur des critères constructifs tels que : "c'est vomitif, c'est moche, z'êtes à chier alors changez de métier!". +1 pour le respect du travail d'autrui.


En plus, c'est la faute de l'imprimeur, alors...

----------


## NapalmGlop

2h de commuting tous les jours et ma tour pèse environ 15 kilos, je dis donc merci Nintendo pour la DS même si ça fait par l33T.

----------


## elciosss

Pourquoi on peux pas commander le hors séries sur le site internet de canardpc???!!!
Je ne vais que très très rarement dans des kiosques. Et je pense pas faire le déplacement.
On est dans l'internet 2.0 oui ou merde?!!!

Bref, faites un p'tit geste madame!

----------


## Guls

Je vais plussoyer sur elciosss, habitant en Irlande (le pays de la bière et des femmes vulgaires), impossible d'acheter ce numéro en kiosque, et il n'apparaît pas dans la boutique.

----------


## Mille-feuilles

"5€ seulement", ce magazine est un scandale ! Je refuse de l'acheter ! 



Spoiler Alert! 


Oui bon d'accord je l'avoue, je l'achèterai quand même.  :<_<:

----------


## Shapa

Je propose que tous les expats que nous sommes, représentants de la bonne culture vidéo ludique française, nous fassions une pétition! C'est vrai quoi on veut vous donner des thunes et pas moyen! C'est de la non vente forcée!

----------


## elciosss

Ouai!!
Alors moi je suis super blindé de tunes, et pas moyen de le dépenser en goodies (un tapis de souris . . . ), hors séries et autres produits CPC . . .
Il faut développer votre image de marque les canards!
bon, je vous laisse, je vais chez Vuitton.

a+

----------


## gnak

En tout cas il est pas dispo dans la crémerie où j'achète CPC habituellement. L'inconvénient d'habiter la paysannie, je sais.

----------


## GROquiK

Emile, je te prends homo... euh pardon au mot : au vu des multiples retards que les abonnés ont du - et devront peut-être encore - subir, je dis qu'un hors-série offert gracieusement en compensation serait d'une classe folle...

----------


## Murne

Moi je crois que je vais plutôt économiser pour le HS hardware.  :B): 

En fait je sais pas, ça dépend ce que je trouve de bien dans les étalages de ma crèmerie jeudi, mais je suppose que vous vous en foutez.

----------


## Euklif

> C'est sympa de voir comment les graphistes sont jugés sur des critères constructifs tels que : "c'est vomitif, c'est moche, z'êtes à chier alors changez de métier!". +1 pour le respect du travail d'autrui.


Rhoo... Si on peut même plus employé le même genre de ton qu'utilise le mag, mais où va t'on? 
S'pas parce qu'on est pas douer pour la déconne/le cynisme (j'parle pour moi la, juste au cas où) qu'il faut monter défendre la veuve et l'orphelin ^^

----------


## PtitCalson

> ...les PC-istes curieux qui hésitent à diversifier leur expérience de jeu...


Ho celle-là j'me la garde de côté!  ::wub:: 

Et je me réserve le droit de la ressortir au prochain "les consoles c'est pour les quilles qui ne savent pas se servir d'un clavier/souris" qui je lis  ::P: .

----------


## Casque Noir

> Pourquoi on peux pas commander le hors séries sur le site internet de canardpc???!!!
> Je ne vais que très très rarement dans des kiosques. Et je pense pas faire le déplacement.
> On est dans l'internet 2.0 oui ou merde?!!!
> 
> Bref, faites un p'tit geste madame!


Ca vient, mais j'ai un problème de PC prioritaire à régler. Je le mettrai demain en boutique.

----------


## Mug Bubule

Je ne ferais que vous regardez d'un air hautain.

----------


## PtitCalson

Au fait, j'ai une petite question qui me vient suite à une simple hypothèse:
Comme il est fort probable que ce hors-série soit la meilleur chose à lire ce mois-ci sur le monde console (tous magazines confondus), il est tout aussi probable qu'il fasse un carton. 

Imaginez qu'il s'en vende 1 milliard. N'allez-vous franchement pas envisager un Canard-Console plus régulier si cela arrive?

----------


## Maitre_Zob

Salut  :;): 
Tiens les consoleux sont de retour  ::blink:: 
Le canard élargi son public  ::|: 
Vous des durs du PC, je suis déçu  ::cry:: 
          @ +

----------


## Elendael

Je viens de commencer à compulser le hors-série que j'ai pu me procurer chez mon marchand de journaux (moyennant des moyens redoutables mais inavouables en ces lieux) et au bout de quelques pages... des détails me sautent un peu aux yeux...

C'est des broutilles mais il me semble avoir vu des petites erreurs dans les articles.
Par exemple, rien que sur la Présentation de la PS3 en page 7, je cite :



Spoiler Alert! 


"Pour les nostalgiques, la compatibilité avec la PS2 n'est pas bien assurée, voire pas du tout avec les modèles disposant d'un disque de 40Go, mais pratiquement tous les jeux PSOne fonctionnent"

Il me semblait qu'il n'y avait plus de rétrocompatibilité depuis le modèle 60Go... Je peux me tromper mais...



ou encore, toujours sur la même page :



Spoiler Alert! 


"Certains packs commercialisés inclus pour le même prix (...) mais la manette n'est alors qu'une Dualshock 3 non pourvue des fonctions d'accélération".

Là encore, il me semble que la manette DualShock 3 inclus la vibration ET la reconnaissance de mouvement comme la Sixaxis (et que c'est cette dernière qui ne possède pas les vibrations, cf. Procès de Sony qui avait même été relaté dans vos lignes il y a moultes CPC de cela).



Je peux me tromper mais... si je relève d'autres petites défaillances, je peux le faire savoir.
N'hésitez pas à me corriger si j'ai dit une ânerie.  :<_<:

----------


## PtitCalson

> Salut 
> Tiens les consoleux sont de retour 
> Le canard élargi son public 
> Vous des durs du PC, je suis déçu 
>           @ +


Toi tu n'es clairement pas un "PC-iste curieu qui hésite à diversifier son expérience de jeu"  ::|: 

J'adore cette formule  ::lol:: .

----------


## Ze_F

> J'aime bien les montages.



Les photo-montages ?

Tiens tiens, je me demande qui les a faits   :;): 

b0² is da b3sT !

----------


## Therapy2crew

Aaah !!! Ça m'a brulé les yeux !! 

Argh ils coulent de leurs orbites ...


Un canard console !

----------


## korb3n

> Un dossier Retrogaming pour remettre sur roues votre vielle NES ou votre vielle Megadrive.


Juste comme ça, il n'y a que moi qui lise vielle ou il y a un jeu de mot que je ne comprend pas ?  ::huh::

----------


## ShinSH

Je tiens, au passage, à apporter une correction et quelques précisions sur les articles concernant la DS.

Je n'ai pas placé de spoiler car je ne pense pas spoiler grand chose d'exclusif au mag...

Dans la partie "Anatomie et dissection", il y a une idée recue qui continue à persister: "La DS ne peut pas afficher de la 3D en même temps sur les 2 écrans".

Si, elle le peut. La DS possède 2 modes d'affichage. 
L'un utilisant les 2 processeurs ARM9 et ARM7, et tournant à 60 frames par seconde. L'ARM9 étant le seul à pouvoir gérer la 3D, impossible de l'afficher sur les 2 écrans, en effet. On parle d'ENGINE_A et d'ENGINE_B au niveau des directives d'affichage.
Le second mode n'utilise que l'ARM9 sur les 2 écrans. Il tourne à 30 frames par seconde, la DS alternant l'affichage d'un écran puis de l'autre à chaque rafraichissement. On parle d'ENGINE_AB dans les directives.

Ensuite, dans la partie "Services en ligne", sur la DS, l'article semble dire qu'il est obligatoire d'avoir un adaptateur USB/Wifi de Nintendo ou Wifimax pour pouvoir jouer en ligne. C'est faux, il suffit d'un routeur (freebox, neufbox etc) pour pouvoir se connecter sans soucis. Certes, en général, il faut le configurer, mais il n'est absolument pas indispensable de payer le dongle WiFi pour pouvoir se connecter.
(Personnellement, j'ai possédé ce machin officiel quand j'avais encore un modem adsl, et j'ai pu jouer correctement que 2 fois... Avant qu'il ne soit inutilisable, 2 mois après l'achat)


Pour le reste, c'est du tout bon, la lecture de ce mag est bien sympa et m'a appris quelques trucs sur la 360 et la PS3. Merci pour cet hors série  ::):

----------


## soccer_marmotte

je confirme... bravo pour le titre ;-)

----------


## MetalDestroyer

Muhahaha, vous avez osé mettre du Bayonetta en couverture -_- Pouvez pas choisir une autre jeux que celui là. Même si finalement, Bayonneta est un jeu prometteur.

----------


## Zarkoff

Enfin, dommage que ça ne soit qu'un hors série. Perso, je continue à acheter CPC plus par tradition qu'autre chose depuis que ma carte video a grillée ... et que je ne compte pas en racheter une. par contre je joue pas mal sur mes consoles...

----------


## O.Boulon

> Salut 
> Tiens les consoleux sont de retour 
> Le canard élargi son public 
> Vous des durs du PC, je suis déçu 
> @ +


Grave, c'est clair kue c'est un trahison des pécéistes...
Putain, y a de l'ayatollah demeuré sur cette terre.

----------


## Nyrius

[mode dramatique sectaire : on ]

Oh non il parle des consoles !!!
Des dur du pc comme cpc...  ::cry:: 

[mode dramatique sectaire : off ]

Pas mal ce petit hors série !
Je vous tire mon chapeau.

----------


## Caca Président

Classe Y a des photos de Oni Oni avec son lecteur Mp3 dedans ?

----------


## DARKDDR

C'est vrai que c'est moche et la mise en relief des chiffres est hasardeuse,vous oubliez tout ce public de collegiens/lycéens illettrés : "Tous les...jeux et...consoles...delanoé...non de noel...96.Bah on est en 2008 m'en fout moi,trop lol le vieux journal mdr"

----------


## Guest

> Classe Y a des photos de Oni Oni avec son lecteur Mp3 dedans ?


Y a celle où je me touche les tétons, mais c'est une image subliminale : vous la verrez peut-être en tournant les pages très lentement.

----------


## Warzlouf

A quand Canard Console toutes les deux semaines ? Ça serait deux fois plus de bonheur.

----------


## toutatis

je l'ai vu au Relay H ce soir mais j'avais pas un kopek.  Déjà, dans le bi-mensuel, on avait droit à 1 ou 2 tests maintenant il est toujours bon d'avoir un numéro consacré aux consoles avant les fêtes de fin d'année afin de confronter vos attentes et pensées à celles formatées par un certain éditeur de magazines du future  :;): .

Par contre, je me demandais si du coup vous abandonniez pas cette année le HS spécial Hardware.

----------


## Sk-flown



----------


## Skouatteur

> http://www.joueclub.com/images/produ...2/06021151.jpg


C'est en regardant ta signature qu'on se dit que putain, tu portes bien ton avatar...

----------


## Jeckhyl

> Ca fait déjà quelques numéros que vous nous "soutenez" les gars hein ...


J'étais le dernier à être au courant... Félicitations  ::): .

Sinon, j'ai peur de l'acheter, je me sens faible, il n'est pas impossible que je découvre que les jeux de console soient bons aussi, et je pourrais céder pour l'une d'elle  ::P: .

----------


## johnnyblaguos

> J'étais le dernier à être au courant... Félicitations .


J'eussse préféré que ca se sache pas. Mais Angi a été plus rapide et ...disert...

----------


## Jeckhyl

Ouais enfin c'est pas une raison pour commencer à parler au subjonctif imparfait aussi. L'autre...  ::P:

----------


## johnnyblaguos

> Ouais enfin c'est pas une raison pour commencer à parler au subjonctif imparfait aussi. L'autre...


Tu connais mon amour de la prise tordue.

----------


## Angelina

Mea Culpa.

----------


## johnnyblaguos

Bah maintenant que c'est fait osef, le sujet principal restant le HS et le coeur qu'on a essayé de mettre dedans pour en faire un truc original et différent. Le plus important, de mon point de vue, c'est la critique objective que les canards et autres pourront pondre dessus. Le reste, je m'en secoue parce que j'ai pas fait grand chose dedans et que du coup le mag a pas à être jugé pour ce que je suis/passe sur un forum

----------


## Ze_F

> Grave, c'est clair kue c'est un trahison des pécéistes...
> Putain, y a de l'ayatollah demeuré sur cette terre.



Que dire d'autre que :

+1 !

----------


## FUTOMAKI

Oser mettre Bayonetta en couverture, la fille spiritueuse et putassière de Devil May Cry version über macho (oui encore plus), il fallait oser, vraiment.

Je vous NEM !

----------


## Jeckhyl

> Il parait, oui, mais des PCistes qui vont y passer bientôt, doit pas y en avoir légion, je pense.


Il m'est arrivé une fois ou deux ces derniers temps de regretter que certains jeux soient des exclus console en fait.

Si la liste de jeux (écrite par je ne sais qui  ::rolleyes:: ) me parait suffisamment glamour, je ne réponds de rien concernant mes achats de Nowel.

----------


## bigxtra

> Vous *des durs du PC*, je suis déçu


Y'a pas de mot pour dire à quel point je suis fan de cette formule, ça fait un peu _tough guy_ à binocles et boutons sur la gueule, genre les "Bad boys de la carte-mère" ou "Johnny Ventirad et les Coyotes".




> Juste comme ça, il n'y a que moi qui lise vielle ou il y a un jeu de mot que je ne comprend pas ?


Vielle -- > vielle à roue, roux --> Casque Noir, Noir --> dark -->darkness --> NES
Faut suivre un peu  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Guest

> "Bad boys de la carte-mère"


Dibs.

----------


## Jeckhyl

Ca ferait un sous-titre super sympa ça  ::): .

----------


## jackft

Sympa ce hors série? 
J'hésite franchement à l'acheter.

Des retours des premiers acheteurs ?

----------


## Pinardtapie

Putain la couverture est tellement moche, sans compter le truc là... Bayonetta et bien... j'ai pensé à un fake !!! 
Y a des dessins de couly dedans ?
Bon allez j'irai l'acheter pour faire plaisir à johny et quelque part financer la prochaine visite chez le généraliste de fishbone concernant une hypothétique repousse capillaire

edit : ou alors c'est un vieux stratagème de votre part pour nous sonder !! (bon la sonde reste au second degré, ouf)

----------


## Sim's

Ça manque de gros seins et de flingues sur la couverture pour que ce soit accrocheur aux consoleux !  :^_^:

----------


## R. Daneel Olivaw

Et toujours rien sur l'atari 2600 et le gx4000... pfff
Sinon plus serieusement il parle de la "nouvelle" DSi ?

----------


## Ouaflechien

> Emile, je te prends homo... euh pardon au mot : au vu des multiples retards que les abonnés ont du - et devront peut-être encore - subir, je dis qu'un hors-série offert gracieusement en compensation serait d'une classe folle...


GROquiK président!
GROquiK président!
...

----------


## GROquiK

Yes we can

----------


## 3k30

J'ai hâte d'aller lire ce canard à la royale parure sur le trône!  ::P: 

La qualité est discutable pour les mags console, même si joypad me semble "correct". Enfin, rien à voir avec Edge ou Games (qui traitent tous les supports), ni avec le ton libre de notre canard favori! 
On voit bien depuis quelques années que votre équipe s'intéresse aux consoles, pareil pour les lecteurs qui ne sont plus aussi réfractaires. 

En gros, c'est pas trop tot!!

Pour moi, la seule raison valable de votre absence sur le sujet des consoles est un manque de personnes et de moyens pour fournir du contenu et porter le projet en général.

J'ai fait un rêve de magazine parfait, un Canard PC & Con(sole) hebdomadaire, dans lequel serait traitée l'actualité des jeux vidéos en général.
 ::wub:: 

J'ai fait un rêve dans lequel les joueurs pc et console ne faisaient plus qu'un face à leur loisir et à la production vidéoludique et achetaient des canardpcconsolemachin par millions toutes les semaines!

Bon, vivement que je mette la main sur ce mag bien plus scandaleux que tout ce que vous avez pu faire jusqu'a présent!

En attendant, je vais m'coucher!

----------


## Cake

Putain de buralistes fermés les jours fériés. Plutôt bienvenu ce hors-série sur les consoles, que l'on soit pro-console ou pas. Rien que pour la culture générale, ça vaut le coup, j'ai hâte de lire ça

----------


## Sig le Troll

Erf, d'hab je prends les HS, mais ici un sur les consoles ... :x
Je sais pas. :x

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> J'ai fait un rêve de magazine parfait, un Canard PC & Con(sole) hebdomadaire, dans lequel serait traitée l'actualité des jeux vidéos en général.


*prépare le lance-clous*
Vaut mieux pour toi que ce mag ne prenne jamais forme.

 ::ninja::

----------


## johnnyblaguos

J'en vois pas la raison. Y a rien de déconnant sur le principe. Sauf que là on parle de Canard
*PC*.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Pour rédiger un CPC Consoles régulier, faudrait recruter des pigistes consoleux-friendly.
Parce que je doute que la console soit le média de jeux le plus utilisé par les membres de la rédac.
Après pourquoi pas, si le ton est le même, je serais foutu de m'abonner alors que je n'ai pas de consoles.
Oui c'est con, mais j'ai acheté Joystick pendant  8 ans alors que je n'avais pas de pc, alors bon... ::ninja::

----------


## 3k30

Canard PC pourrait traiter des jeux videos sur différentes plateformes, ca ne serait pas la premiere fois qu'ils font n'importe quoi!  ::P: 

Ce n'est qu'un nom (alacon bien sur)...

Je donne juste mon opinion de joueur PC touchant aux consoles, pas clouter monsieur Cacao!

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

J'aime bien clouter des gens, ça détends grave.

----------


## Gaspard

Un Canard Console c'est bien, mais quand même, comment avez-vous pu opter pour une couverture aussi moche?

C'est même pas moche, c'est hideux.  

Faites un effort, pliz! L'important c'est le fond, mais quand même. Ca agresse tellement les yeux que je n'ai pas pu me résoudre à le ramener à la maison.

 ::|:

----------


## Velgos

> Un Canard Console c'est bien, mais quand même, comment avez-vous pu opter pour une couverture aussi moche?
> 
> C'est même pas moche, c'est hideux.  
> 
> Faites un effort, pliz! L'important c'est le fond, mais quand même. Ca agresse tellement les yeux que je n'ai pas pu me résoudre à le ramener à la maison.


Dire ça alors que la 4ème de couverture est tellement hype que tu pourrais draguer avec dans un bar lounge me semble d'une particulière mauvais foi.

----------


## Maitre_Zob

> Toi tu n'es clairement pas un "PC-iste curieu qui hésite à diversifier son expérience de jeu" 
> 
> J'adore cette formule .


Salut 
Je veux pas lancer le pavé dans la marre (au canard), mais les "produits consoles" ne sont pas toujours à la hauteur des jeux PC, faut dire que ce n'est pas le même public ::|: 
La maitrise d'un PC et une console ne sont pas du même niveau, des choses simples aux uns avec un produit bien formaté, bien propre et prêt à être consommé, pas de mods pas d'installations et de drivers à mettre à jour. ::|: 

Aujourd'hui je veux rester maitre de mes choix, et c'est pour cela que je lis le très bon "Canard PC" depuis toujours, et je l'aime pour son indépendance et sa franchise. ::P: 
Alors ça me fait de la peine de le voir céder aux sirènes du marché.
Comme les enseignes de jeux vidéo qui perdent toute indépendance comme les bons Docks Games rachetés par Micromania, tout ça me fait penser que bientôt il n'y aura plus de grandes gueules libres d'expression pour défendre 
le seul intérêt ; celui d'être "libre". ::(: 
                         Sans rancunes, juste une réaction comme ça. :;): 
                                                                                Amicalement.

"Les cons ça ose tout, d'ailleurs c'est à ça qu'on les reconnais."

----------


## johnnyblaguos

Si t'avais pris le temps de le lire, t'aurais vu qu'il n'y a pas de perte de "ton". T'as rien lu c'est pas possible ou alors ils se sont trompés dans l'enchainement des mots (les phrases ca s'appelle). Après, si tu gueules "par principe" parce que t'as rien feuilleté... t'es au top de la crédibilité.... Moi j'aime pas femme actuelle, j'aime pas la meuf en couverture, c'est con, le dossier "maigrir avant l'été" j'en aurais eu besoin, mais j'ai fait un choix.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Je n'ai  rien compris au post de Maitre_Zob...

----------


## GROquiK

Par contre, j'ai bien compris sa "signature"  :;):

----------


## Velgos

> Je n'ai  rien compris au post de Maitre_Zob...


Il dit que les jeux vidéo de console sont des sous-produits PC pour les abrutis et les moutons. Que c'est un marché qui ne sert qu'à faire de la thune et que ceux qui y mettent le doigt sont corrompus.

----------


## O.Boulon

Voilà, tête de noeud souffre d'un sacré complexe d'infériorité et transforme le fait de faire mumuse avec un 'dinateur en acte hautement politisé.

On va le laisser se prendre pour Che Guevara en attendant qu'il décide de se faire exploser dans les bureaux de Nintendo en signe de protestation et on ira tous rire de son cadavre inutile...

En attendant, on va continuer à papoter entre nous, ok ?

Je déteste les imbéciles considérant les jeux vidéo comme une cause essentielle, je les déteste encore plus quand ils tentent de récupérer nos prises de position pour leurs petits délires merdeux.

Merci de ne pas vous retenir à nos pages quand vous plongez dans une abîme béante de connerie.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> On va le laisser se prendre pour Che Guevara en attendant ku'il décide de se faire exploser dans les bureaux de Nintendo en signe de protestation et on ira tous rire de son cadavre inu*t*ile...


Là tu ne pourras pas incriminer le Q, pas d'excuses.

----------


## Jeckhyl

> mouton


Eh oh merci de ne pas me mêler à la conversation.

----------


## Raphi Le Sobre

Les consoles offrent tout de même de sacrés morceaux de gameplay, et des jeux quand même très bon: GTA IV (même s'il arrive sur PC), Mass Effect (même s'il est déjà arrivé sur PC) ou autre Mario Galaxy, Okami, Shadow of the Colossus...

La production console n'est pas "en dessous" de la prod pc, elle est juste différente. Les jeux ne sont pas forcément plus cons sur console, mais leur gameplay doit souvent être adapté au pad, ce qui donne l'impression parfois d'être simplifié. 
Le coup de l'aide à la visée par exemple est parfois 'achement utile sur console: la souris sur pc offre une précision et une réactivité sans égale, le pad est bien moins rapide et précis, d'où une correction nécessaire pour les joueurs, comme moi, qui n'ont pas forcément une maîtrise du pad innée leur permettant de faire mouche à chaque fois.

'Fin bref, si aujourd'hui, j'ai un pc et des consoles, c'est pour profiter de ma passion des jeux vidéo sous toutes ses formes. Que ça soit un Sins of a Solar Empire, un Forza 2, un Mario Galaxy ou un Trauma Center, tous ces jeux ont un point commun: ils me plaisent et m'amusent, quelle que soit leur plateforme d'origine. Après si vous êtes assez cons pour mettre des barrières imaginaires là où il n'y en a pas, vous vous privez vous-même de titres absolument génialissimes et de qualité qui ne sortiront probablement jamais sur PC, et perdez donc une occasion d’élargir votre « culture » vidéoludique.

----------


## Gaspard

Tiens Omar Boulon, puisque tu traînes dans les parages, peux-tu me dire comment tu trouves la couverture de ce Canard Console? Plutôt pas mal, moyenne, un peu mauvaise, horrible et repoussante, hallucinante de laideur et intolérable?

Est-ce que vous autres rédacteurs avaient mot à dire à ce sujet, ou bien la conception de la couverture se fait-elle sans que vous ne puissiez intervenir? Ou alors vous vous en foutez?

Sans aucune animosité, je trouve incroyable qu'on puisse oser publier ça de nos jours. Vous devriez changer, ça joue en votre défaveur, vous repoussez des acheteurs. Un peu comme une fille plutôt pas mal mais qui pue affreusement de la gueule.

----------


## Jeckhyl

Elle n'est pas si hideuse que ça non plus. Ca flashouille un peu mais c'est presque Nowel  ::): .

----------


## b0b0

Moi la couverture m'évoque sarah palin.

----------


## Gaspard

Moi ça m'arrache les yeux, et comme je ne suis pas un extra-terrestre, je me dis que je ne suis sans doute pas le seul à halluciner de voir un tel truc à la vente. Ou alors je suis vraiment un extra-terrestre. Après tout, pourquoi pas.

Mais même comme ça, j'aimerais bien avoir l'avis d'Omar Boulon, et en savoir un peu plus sur le processus de conception et de choix de la couverture du mag.

----------


## Jeckhyl

Pour qu'on voit bien le sujet (clic pour agrandir) :



L'avantage, que ça plaise ou non, c'est que ça attire l'oeil (on peut pas dire le contraire), donc ça sert à se démarquer. Maintenant si ça suffit pour faire fuir le client, c'est que celui-ci était pas motivé. Mais dans l'absolu l'effet inverse me paraît plus probable.

----------


## bigxtra

> je lis le très bon "Canard PC" depuis toujours, et je l'aime pour son indépendance *et sa franchise*.





> Post à la Boulon.




Monsieur est servi.

----------


## ERISS

96 pages le mag' de consoles: 5 euros !!
Si on part de CanardPC, 4€ pour 64p., le CanardConsole devrait faire 6€, disons 6.50 comme c'est un truc inhabituel. Et comme c'est Console, comme pour les jeux on rajoute 20% par rapport au pc:
CanardConsole aurait dû coûter 7€80  ::P:

----------


## Euklif

> Le coup de l'aide à la visée par exemple est parfois 'achement utile sur console


Ha non merde!
J'ai encore piquer une crise sur un jeu (Darkwatch) cet aprem à cause de ça! Et même pas une option pour désactiver le truc. 
C'est 'achement utile quand tu veux viser en straffant et que le réticule tiens absolument à ce que le headshot ne se fasse pas. Ou c'est même encore 'achement plus utile quand on pousse un tonneau de tnt pret d'un groupe d'ennemi et qu'on misère comme un diable à cause d'un accrochage débile sur un des gonz.

Bref, j'passe plus de temps à me battre contre cette saloperie qu'a me dire qu'un pad vaut pas une souris. Un comble.

----------


## Velgos

> Moi la couverture m'évoque sarah palin.


Oui, moi aussi: j'ai cru à un montage.

----------


## mrFish

Je plussoie pour la "Palin Bayonetta"  ::o: 

Bon bon bon sinon le titre de la news est très bon, une référence du bon gout.  :B):

----------


## Raphi Le Sobre

> Ha non merde!


Nan mais c'était un exemple hein. Pis pour les mauvais des FPS consoles comme oam, c'est pratique. Après, quand on maîtrise le pad, je dis pas. 
M'enfin, faire un headshot dans un FPS un peu nerveux avec une manette, mission impossible pour moi. D'où l'utilité de l'aide à la visée, qui peut m'aider à toucher tout court le type en face.

----------


## Euklif

Nan mais j'sais que ce n'est qu'un exemple. C'est juste le contre-coup de ma partie  ::P: 
J'ai finit par pété un cable quand le jeu tourne à la boucherie de respawn à la con façon Serious Sam et que le corps à corps n'a plus suffit à compenser ce "truc" que je considère comme une plaie.
Surtout qu'une simple option pour la désactiver, c'est tellement simple...

Fin bon, j'sais pas pourquoi j'me suis acharné, le jeu n'est pas terrible t'façon.

----------


## Maitre_Zob

Oula, ::o: 
Moi ce que j'en dit, un forum c'est fait pour s'exprimer non  ::huh:: 
Je fait pas d'idéologie, je voulais simplement expliquer ce que les consoles m'inspirait, c'est tout.
Après chacun peu réagir comme le sent et selon son sentiment tout en restant correcte et sympa  ::P: non  ::blink:: .
   Si il y a des grincheux, faut y voir un problème hormonal  ::wub:: .
                                       Maitre_Zob. ::): 

"Les cons ça ose tout, d'ailleurs c'est à ça qu'on les reconnais"

----------


## Solweig

Désolé de changer de sujet si brutalement, mais comme je suppose que cet endroit du forum est destiné à critiquer le numéro H.S. n° 9 (ou bien 1H, si je me réfère au code-barre), je me lance : les sections "hardware" et "service en ligne" sont intéressantes et à peu près exhaustives. Il en ressort un bel esprit de synthèse et malgré cela, toutes les informations nécessaires sont présentes pour bien appréhender le sujet.
Mais le reste, en particulier la section "la ludothèque idéale", c'est l'horreur (désolé), j'étais habitué à une belle mise en page pour les précédents Canardpc et une lisibilité exemplaire, et là j' ai l'impression de feuilleter le dernier "PC Jeux" : plusieurs types de polices dépareillées, couleurs pastel, titres des jeux difficiles à trouver dans la page, photos pêle-mêle.
Bref, j'ai été un poil déçu alors que jusqu'ici jamais, ce qui ne m' empêche pas d'attendre le prochain numéro avec impatience.
Tout ceci ne reste bien entendu que mon avis, bien petit et bien misérable, mais néanmoins un avis.

----------


## sylphid

Moi aussi j'ai été deçu de cette publication . L'impression d'avoir un canard PC light parce on parle de console.

Déja effectivement la couverture faut etre motivé pour passer outre.

----------


## Say hello

Ah un canard con-sole, malheureusement y'a que le dossier rétro-gaming qui m'interesse donc celui là je crois que ce sera feuilletage dans un relay en attendant le train. :/

----------


## Matriochka

Je viens de m'acheter une Xbox360.

Je pouvais pas passer à coté de Fable 2. Histoire de choper une MST in game. (OH LE CON CA VA SORTIR SUR PC LOL. et?)

Pour info, y a 40euros de remboursé pour l'achat d'un pack Xbox360 src: http://www.xbox.com/fr-FR/odr2008

Y a aussi une arnaque de micromania qui reprend les dernières PS2 pour 50euros à l'achat d'une console NextGen.

----------


## O.Boulon

Je suis obligé de me prononcer à propos de la couv' ? Parce kue même si je me plains souvent, j'aimerais beaucoup conserver mon travail.

Je suppose kue c'est un message aux nostalgikues des 90's.

----------


## Lt Anderson

Je ne touche plus à ma NGC que pour jouer à Metroid Prime, et mon temps de jeu est *fortement* pris par STALKER sur PC.

Depuis mon intérêt pour les console est limité.

C'est grave?

----------


## Jahwel

http://vids.myspace.com/index.cfm?fu...deoid=45254451

Je me désabonne ! Ce canard est un scandale !

----------


## Cake

Hmm je ne l'ai pas trouvé dans les trois Relay que j'ai fait ce matin (deux à Gare de Lyon et un à la Défense). Je suis le seul dans ce cas là ? (je ne les ai peut-être pas vu)

----------


## Jeckhyl

> http://vids.myspace.com/index.cfm?fu...deoid=45254451
> 
> Je me désabonne ! Ce canard est un scandale !


Vachement sympa ce lien je trouve.

----------


## tb-51

Un canard ...console.
Pas si ridicule quand on voit la tendance actuelle . Mais je vais quand même avoir du mal a l'acheter celui la.

----------


## Matriochka

Je l'ai trouvé à Rueil-Malmaison (bastion du mal).

----------


## Castor

> Comme il est fort probable que ce hors-série soit la meilleur chose à lire ce mois-ci sur le monde console (tous magazines confondus), il est tout aussi probable qu'il fasse un carton.


Ca va fanboy ? Un peu d'objectivité merde.

----------


## Jeckhyl

Je vais voir si le HS me donne envie de craquer ma tirelire. Pratiquement tout le challenge semble reposer sur les frêles épaules d'un amateur de berger moldave.



Paraîtrait même qu'il s'appelle Balthazar.

----------


## Pierronamix

> Ca va fanboy ? Un peu d'objectivité merde.


Ah je suis assez d'accord avec lui, j'ai pas vu un mag console intéressant depuis Joypad grande époque.

Par contre c'est une super nouvelle ce hors série, je chope direct. Et puis ca va peut être permettre aux gens idiots de voir que les consoles ont une offre différente et complémentaire de celle du PC.

----------


## Euklif

> Ca va fanboy ? Un peu d'objectivité merde.


Si c'est un fanboy, j'aimerais bien connaitre un bon mag sur les consoles.
Ca fais un moment que j'en suis plus aucun a cause de ça.

D'ailleurs, même canardpc, je n'aurais jamais pensé à le feuilleter si j'étais pas tombé sur son site internet...

----------


## Lord_Braathen

juste pour dire que je suis super déçu de cet hors série pas tres passionnant, et qui est sorti avec 3 mois de retard.

----------


## O.Boulon

Ouais mais mets tout de même des majuscules.

----------


## Lord_Braathen

J'ai reçu mon ptit warning.
Bon je comprends que vous ne sanctionnez pas les lecteurs qui encensent cet HS sans aucun argument.
C'est pourquoi, comme j'ai lu que vous acceptiez les critiques constructives et argumentées, je vais vous satisfaire de ce point de vu la.

Les points positifs :
- Meme si ca été deja vu, le récapitulatif technique est bien plus exhaustif que ce j'avais vu pour l'instant et plutot interessant a lire.
-La partie sur le retapage a la Mac Gyver des consoles retro est super exotique et m'a fait regretté l'achat de certains accessoires dans ma jeunesse...
- Le classement des meilleurs jeux par type, quoiqu'un peu subjectif et malgré un certain classicisme monotone, m'a permis de confirmer certaines pistes d'achats possibles, donc toujours bon a prendre.
- Il en va de meme pour le dossier sur le PStore et le XBLA qui est instructif, même si on commence a ressentir le grand défaut des articles suivants.
Les points plus ou moins sombres :
Ca ne comprends que la partie des previews.
En effet, commencons par le plus important : 
-Certaines previews n'ont plus a en etre. Le mag est sorti autours du 10 novembre, alors que pas mal de jeux sont dans les bacs parfois depuis un mois ou plus.
On attend plus d'un catalogue de noël, que "ptet bien que oui, ptet bien que non".
-Lecteur assidu de CPC, c'est tout de meme assez dérangeant de devoir payer pour quelques articles déjà présent dans les anciens CPC, sachant que certains ont plusieurs semaines. Il est vrai que ceux la ce comptent sur les doigts de la main, mais c'est symbolique.
-Cependant, le point le plus grave est sans doute l'avis deja tout fait sur des previews. On a l'impression de se trouver devant la lettre au pere noël des membres de la redac. J'ai l'impression que vous essayer de nous imposer un intêret plus ou moins soutenu sur certains jeux que d'autres, dont vous ne savez souvent rien de plus que nous.
En gros je me retrouve avec des previews autant trollesques que certains mags grands publics, mais avec une écriture assez bien tournée comme on en a l'habitude avec vous.

J'ai essayé d'être le plus clair possible. Ma critique ne changera en rien mon achat bi-mensuel de mon mag préféré. Mais la déception est tellement grosse que je me devais de la partager.

----------


## Sim's

> J'ai reçu mon ptit warning.
> -Certaines previews n'ont plus a en etre. Le mag est sorti autours du 10 novembre, alors que pas mal de jeux sont dans les bacs parfois depuis un mois ou plus.
> On attend plus d'un catalogue de noël, que "ptet bien que oui, ptet bien que non".



Attends je t'aide




> Les jeux à venir, et ceux à venir mais sortis avant le bouclage. Ouais, on aurait du appeler ça les jeux déjà venus...

----------


## 3k30

La couverture est bien moins choquante en vrai, j'avais presque pas honte dans le métro!  ::P: 

Pas aussi bon qu'un cpc, mais agréablement surpris que j'ai été, que ce soit pour les infos techniques sur toutes les machine, la partie rétro, et le choix des jeux retenus. Et d'autres trucs aussi.
C'est un bon mag pour comprendre globalement les consoles, leurs possibilités, leurs jeux propres...

Trop kikool canard console

----------


## JojoLeMerou

Bon bah, je suis très content de vous avoir donné 5 euros, mais le magazine...

Attention, je trouve ça bien écrit, drôle, mais le côté "infos datées tendance faisandées", c'est limite foutage de gueule...

Et certains choix sont discutables, comme Bayonetta, le jeu que personne n'attend.

Bref, j'imagine que le tir sera rectifié dans le prochain...

----------


## O.Boulon

> Bayonetta, le jeu que personne n'attend.


C'est vrai que vous l'avez tous vu tourner.

----------


## tenshu

> C'est vrai que vous l'avez tous vu tourner.


Je me disait aussi qu'il y avait surement mieux a mettre en couv', mais à la lecture c'est vrai qu'il pique l'intérêt du chaland. 
Plus qu'une simple page double ça aurait été plus que bienvenu d'ailleurs.

Ouai j'ai bouquiné hier canard console, et mon avis c'est que ça sent le premier jet et que la maquette est laaaargement perfectible (désolé monsieur chat, ça veut dire que la prochaine sera encore meilleure  :;):  ).

Je sait pas comment va être reçu ce numéro en kiosque, pour le moment et s'agissant de ma petite personne, je suis plus que sceptique.

Notamment sur le traitement des la présentation des différentes console:
Autant l'anti-sony marketing 2.0 top moumoute c'est marrant, comme pour tout ce qui touche Apple. Mais là j'ai trouvé ça largement partial (si l'on peut être impartial).

A suivre ...

----------


## JojoLeMerou

> Ouais, bah, va falloir s'y mettre alors...


Je suis obligé ?  ::rolleyes:: 

Ok, mais faire une couv et quatre pages sur un titre dont on a même pas vu la moindre vidéo de gameplay...
Et plus loin, une demi page sur RE5, cherchez l'erreur.

Mais c'est un choix de la rédaction, donc c'est pas ça qui me gêne.
Ce qui me dérange, c'est plus le côté "sortie à la va-vite", c'est gâché quoi.

----------


## Sim's

> Bon bah, je suis très content de vous avoir donné 5 euros, mais le magazine...
> 
> Attention, je trouve ça bien écrit, drôle, mais le côté "infos datées tendance faisandées", c'est limite foutage de gueule...
> 
> Et certains choix sont discutables, comme Bayonetta, le jeu que personne n'attend.
> 
> Bref, j'imagine que le tir sera rectifié dans le prochain...


Euh Bayonetta c'est quand même développé par une Dream Team japonaise.

----------


## O.Boulon

Deux pages.
Et Resident Evil 5, à part, Resident Evil 4 avec des noirs, y a vraiment pas grand chose à dire.

Bayonneta par contre, c'est Devil May Cry avec des seins et des champignons hallucinogènes ce qui est vachement plus classieux.

----------


## JojoLeMerou

OK, mais on s'éloigne du sujet qui était : "vous auriez pu prendre trois jours de plus pour mettre le magazine up-to-date"...

----------


## O.Boulon

On a pris trois jours de plus.
Et encore trois jours et encore trois et encore trois et encore trois.

Entre chaque CPC...

----------


## Pierronamix

> Deux pages.
> Et Resident Evil 5, à part, Resident Evil 4 avec des noirs, y a vraiment pas grand chose à dire.
> 
> Bayonneta par contre, c'est Devil May Cry avec des seins et des champignons hallucinogènes ce qui est vachement plus classieux.


Dans mes bras !

Je comprends pas l'engouement pour RE 5, c'est vraiment "que" RE 4.
Et il a vachement vieilli le gameplay de RE 4.

Par contre Bayonneta, ça peut être cool, après tout si t'enlèves les persos nanars et l'histoire sans intéret de DMC, t'obtiens un jeu plus intéressant déjà.

@Lord_Braathen : Merci d'arrêter avec le 


> quoiqu'un peu subjectif


, c'est forcément subjectif, l'objectivité ça n'existe pas.

----------


## Guest62019

Bayonetta, je bave vraiment devant, étant fan du bling bling nippon castagneux.

EDIT : p'tain, je viens de voir que le créateur de Viewtiful Joe était de la partie ! Woohoo !

Bon, j'avoue avoir été vraiment soulé par les jeux de mots (je suis du genre à lire les CPC d'une traite, et arrivé aux derniers articles, ça me soulait).
Je sais bien que je suis pas le mieux placé pour parler d'humour, mais je vend pas ma prose  :;): .

Mais globalement, bon HS.

----------


## JojoLeMerou

> On a pris trois jours de plus.


Mauvaise foi, quand tu nous tiens...  ::P:

----------


## Guest

> Mauvaise foi, quand tu nous tiens...


Oui c'était plutôt de deux semaines en deux semaines en fait.

----------


## O.Boulon

Sans dec' Jojo, tu ne crois pas à nos réponses, ne pose même pas de questions. Et va te faire voir aussi...
On en a chié pour le sortir, on a pas fait une seule pause entre les CPC pendant deux mois, on a dû dégager des dizaines de pages qui étaient elles vraiment à la bourre et on a fini par sortir un truc, sans doute pas inoubliable, mais loin d'être un foutage de gueule.
Donc t'es gentil ta mauvaise foi, tu te la carres à droite de la rate. Je peux même t'aider si tu veux.

----------


## JojoLeMerou

Ouhla, moi je dis juste que je trouve ça gâché de pas avoir pris un peu de temps, pour le remettre d'actu, quitte 
à le sortir dix jours de plus tard. 

Après, problème d'imprimeur, de temps, etc., je connais.
Ce n'est pas un reproche, j'émets juste un regret.

Après, je ne dénigre pas le travail ; j'ai beaucoup apprécié ce numéro, pour le ton, les fausses jaquettes et plein d'autres choses,
je ne regrette pas mon achat mais je trouve juste cela dommage (pour vous).

----------


## b0b0

C'est vrai que les fausses jacquettes étaient bien.

----------


## tenshu

> C'est vrai que les fausses jacquettes étaient bien.


Va vendre ta came plus loin, infatiguable parasite verdatre !
Arrière ksss ksss ksss.

----------


## Guest62019

> C'est vrai que les fausses jacquettes étaient bien.


C'est toi ?
Bien ouej'.

----------


## Arthur Rabot

> C'est vrai que les fausses jacquettes étaient bien.



Tu pompes tout sur Woth1000.

----------


## le faucheur

> C'est vrai que les fausses jacquettes étaient bien.


 C'est ce que j'ai aimé le plus dans cette hors série.

----------


## Guest62019

> C'est ce que j'ai aimé le plus dans cette hors série.


Rho le méchant  :^_^: .

----------


## le faucheur

> Rho le méchant .


 Mais non, que va tu imaginer ?!
Pour moi, ce numéro n'est clairement pas déstiné a la communautée CPC.
Il s'adresse plutot a un public qui ne fréquente pas notre revue favorite et encore moins notre forum.

----------


## fouizlala

Vous vous êtes dit "pourquoi nous aussi on pigeonnerait pas les pigeons" ou quoi ?
Si je m'en tape des consoles y a-t-il un intérêt à faire l'acquisition de ce hors série ?

----------


## Arthur Rabot

Si t'aimes bien les jeux de mots, fonce.

----------


## O.Boulon

> forum élitiste.


Démonstration impeccable du fait que tout énoncé recèle en lui sa faillite et sa déconstruction.

----------


## le faucheur

> Démonstration impeccable du fait que tout énoncé recèle en lui sa faillite et sa déconstruction.


 Zut ! Je voulais faire de l'humour et je me rend compte que ca fait prétentieux.
N'est pas Coluche qui veut.

----------


## 3k30

Pour ce qui est de bayonetta, il y a un peu de gameplay à la fin de cette vidéo, ca a l'air prometteur!

http://www.dailymotion.com/relevance...ler_videogames

----------


## Ouaflechien

> C'est vrai que vous l'avez tous vu tourner.


En fait jusqu'à la sortie de ce numéro HS je n'en avais pas entendu parler. Mais bon c'est vrai que je ne suis pas trop la production japonaise pour cause de style pas vraiment a mon goût.




> Mais non, que va tu imaginer ?!
> Pour moi, ce numéro n'est clairement pas déstiné a la communautée CPC.
> Il s'adresse plutot a un public qui ne fréquente pas notre revue favorite et encore moins notre forum.


Pas d'accord du tout, pour moi ce numéro est destiné aux lecteurs cpc habitués aux jeux PC mais qui aimerait bien quand même une console pour s'ouvrir au joies du pad.


Sinon c'est vrai qu'elle sont bien les fau... Pardon? ... b0b0! Finalement non rien.

----------


## Guest62019

Perso, ce qui me dérange (enfin pas vraiment, disons que ça m'a surpris), c'est que c'est la première fois que je vois CPC faire un guide d'achat sur autre chose que du périphérique.

Bref, ça fait bizarre de voir aucun bashage de jeu. C'est normal, mais ça surprend au début.

----------


## sucemoncabot

Je suis faible.
J'ai beau être le premier à lâcher un glaviot par terre dés que j'entends le mot "console" (rrrrrkk tchiuuuu!), je suis quand même allé mettre mes 5 roros sur le comptoir pour obtenir ce HS, même si je ne suis pas sûr de le lire, ou alors un feuilletage rapide avec le pot à mollards posé à mes pieds.
Pareil avec tout ce qui contient le mot CANARD : j'achète, c'est ma façon à moi de soutenir l'esprit frondeur de ces ptit gars qui nen veulent.

Comment ça Canard WC c'est pas vous?

----------


## toutatis

Après une bonne lecture au petit coin, je suis plutôt déçu de la qualité rédactionnelle de ce HS. Fallait-t-il mettre une blague lourde à chaque phrase ? A force d'en lire, j'ai fini par être lassé (et pourtant je suis bon public et certains m'ont bien fait marrer). 
Je n'ai trouvé dans aucune page de ce numéro, la vivacité, la pertinence, la déconnade et l'intransigeance journalistique de CanardPC. J'ai l'impression que c'est une autre équipe de journalistes qui s'est occupée de ce HS, non ?!

J'espère que vous vous améliorerez si vous comptez en sortir régulièrement ou sinon revenez aux HS spécial Hardware et Gilbert Software.

----------


## neuromancer

La partie ludothèque idéale est en effet bien trop lourde à lire, alors que les premières parties étaient plus agréables (moins de « blagues », ce qui les rendait plus efficaces je trouve…). Quand même quelques conneries dans les premières pages (il me reste les jeux à venir et les jeux à venir déjà sorti), le dual shock 3 a bien évidemment la fonction sixaxis intégré et écrire que la gamecube est moins « performante » que la PS2 c’est assez fort. On peut insister sur le fait que l’adaptateur wi-fi de la 360 est vendu séparément mais, en contre partie, est fourni un câble pour les TV HD et un micro à partir du pack premium  (absent des packs PS3). C’est le gros point fort du service en ligne de la 360, la convivialité, la facilité pour rejoindre des parties en ligne, etc. Cela a été complètement occulté dans le comparatif des services en ligne.

----------


## Trebad

Quelqu'un objectif a-t-il lu ce Hors Sujet, pardon, Hors Série? Ca vaut le coup?




> Mais non, que va tu imaginer ?!
> Pour moi, ce numéro n'est clairement pas déstiné a la communautée CPC.
> Il s'adresse plutot a un public qui ne fréquente pas notre revue favorite et encore moins notre forum.


Tout est bon lorsqu'il sagit d'élargir la cible. Et les consoleux ont aussi des PC. Enfin c'est ce qu'on apprenait en cours d'anthropologie à Hoggwarts.




> Après une bonne lecture au petit coin, je suis plutôt déçu de la qualité rédactionnelle de ce HS. Fallait-t-il mettre une blague lourde à chaque phrase ? A force d'en lire, j'ai fini par être lassé (et pourtant je suis bon public et certains m'ont bien fait marrer). 
> Je n'ai trouvé dans aucune page de ce numéro, la vivacité, la pertinence, la déconnade et l'intransigeance journalistique de CanardPC. J'ai l'impression que c'est une autre équipe de journalistes qui s'est occupée de ce HS, non ?!
> 
> J'espère que vous vous améliorerez si vous comptez en sortir régulièrement ou sinon revenez aux HS spécial Hardware et Gilbert Software.


Pense à la cible, songe à ton but. Faut s'adapter au public coco...

----------

